# My GS has bitten twice now



## kserjeant (Feb 13, 2014)

I have two shepherds, one boy 4year and one girl 3yrs. They have been well socialised, been brought up with boundries and love. They are never allowed on sofa's, up stairs, they live in doors and know their place in the family home. Unfortunately my boy bit the postman a few months ago, drew blood. The dog warden and police were involved. They assessed the dogs and luckily nothing more was done. Today he was down my husband's garage as a one off and a delivery guy can in and once again my boy bit him....well he tore his jacket but if he did not have such a thick jacket on I could be looking at another incident as he just jumped straight up a bit him.

I did not really think he would do this again as last time he was clearly protecting his property. I think this now means I need to muzzle him every time he goes out, but it's sad because at home etc he is lovely and never showed signs of this before. I don't want to muzzle him as he loves playing etc. I know they are protective but this is beyond protecting. I have 7 small grandchildren and am now a bit weary although in my heart I don't think he would do anything or am I just blinkered.

Any thoughts or suggestions welcome please.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Both times your dog wasn't supervised, is that right? And I'm assuming not on a leash? This might be solved simply by keeping him away from places like the yard and the garage where he is likely to encounter strangers entering the house. Does he show any signs of nervousness if he is introduced to people with you standing right there?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Angry posts probably incoming. Some probably less constructive than others. The dogs have too little training and too much freedom. Saying the dog is protective is an attempt to put a positive spin on jackass behavior. The postman wasnt a threat neither was the delivery boy. Your dog isnt protective hes out of control.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am not condoning what your dog did, but both instances were strangers, maybe in uniforms? 

My suggestion, you are now aware this dog has the potential to bite strangers. Be on top of it. Frankly, if he's a sweetheart with your family, grandkids, I wouldn't worry about it.

Strangers, I would worry about, and don't put him in any situations where he could possibly nail another one.

And I agree he most likely was not being protective, guardy possibly, he bit with reasons only known to him


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd say training and containment have to be big priorities now. Two incidents looks awful on any record and you need to prove you're doing everything in your power to contain and train the dog to prevent any further incidents.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

After the first bite, you should have found a trainer and not let him unsupervised. 

Can you find a positive reinforcement trainer to work with you on this? It sounds like your dog does not have the proper socialization and training to know when a real threat is present.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

agree "The dogs have too little training and too much freedom. Saying the dog is protective is an attempt to put a positive spin on jackass behavior. The postman wasnt a threat neither was the delivery boy. Your dog isnt protective hes out of control. "

too much freedom -- freedom granted before responsible , responsive behaviour ---

protect your dog . He has two strikes against him


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Training. My dog barks too and I want that but he knows not to cross any lines. I can walk him off leash (just for training) to practice our commands. We reinforce commands daily, it's lots of work but it's a responsibility we take on getting the dogs we do.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

DJEtzel said:


> After the first bite, you should have found a trainer and not let him unsupervised.
> 
> Can you find a positive reinforcement trainer to work with you on this? It sounds like your dog does not have the proper socialization and training to know when a real threat is present.


This he never should have gotten one bite and two??? Most likely he was giving signals before the first bite and "you" missed them! 

So whatever you're doing is not working! Hire a professional, certified behaviourist. In the eyes of the law you've proven you can't control your dog!

It's all well and good that they aren't allowed on the furniture but if they can't be trusted in public what's the real value of that?

The first step in correcting the problem is "admitting' that you screwed up! These are "real" dogs and if you're doing or did something wrong..they will let you know!

I had raised dogs myself BullMastiff/Pitt mixes, Boxers for years, my first GSD gave me big times problems...including people aggression! I had to start all over with him including a muzzle! Fabric muzzle worked for me (in cool climates dog can't pant properly in one) and it's not 100% secure.

Anyway one growl at company and it became "my" job to make sure he never bit anyone! It took awhile and after a bit I dropped the muzzle, and today he's safe in public and people can pet him if..I allow them! 

So the call is yours, you can step up and accept responsibility for failing your dog, are call us "me" a bunch of A holes that don't want to help and run off to Petco??


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so, what if you're out in public and you don't see a person
reaching out to pet your dog? you didn't allow them to pet
your dog. what's your dog going to do?



Chip18 said:


> This he never should have gotten one bite and two??? Most likely he was giving signals before the first bite and "you" missed them!
> 
> So whatever you're doing is not working! Hire a professional, certified behaviourist. In the eyes of the law you've proven you can't control your dog!
> 
> ...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

doggiedad said:


> so, what if you're out in public and you don't see a person
> reaching out to pet your dog? you didn't allow them to pet
> your dog. what's your dog going to do?


Well first he's going to do what he's been trained to do, to a non threat ...nothing! Second I'd like to see someone try and touch him without my approval?? Not happening, sorry if that wasn't clear.  

He's not a seeing eye dog, I'm not blind and yes, I'm that paranoid! So moving on....


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I am not condoning what your dog did, but both instances were strangers, maybe in uniforms?
> 
> My suggestion, you are now aware this dog has the potential to bite strangers. Be on top of it. Frankly, if he's a sweetheart with your family, grandkids, I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> ...


I couldn't say it better.

ETA: Our breed is on a lot of lists because they are so popular that there are hundreds of thousands of them out there -- one of the most popular breeds by far. We are on the lists because our dogs bite as often as many breeds with a fraction of our breed's population, but that doesn't matter. When we allow our dogs to have incidents with their teeth, all shepherd owners are affected by places that will not rent to the breed, and insurance companies that will not insure our property if we own these dogs, and by the general reputation -- we aren't offered many breaks when it comes to our dogs' behavior. You need to manage the situation to protect your dog and our breed form further incidents.


----------



## kserjeant (Feb 13, 2014)

Quite surprising how many angry or negative posts come in when someone simply asked for advise! First time on here as well. I am so glad I actually took advice from the GS Rescue for help, they were so helpful and kind. He has had training and is not out of control!! I only mentioned he does not get on sofa's etc as that's my way of saying he knows who is leader and where his place is in the family and he respects that as I do know about the breed! Both times I was not there when this happened but I don't feel I need to go into detail. Any way for anyone else who may have this problem I thought I would put on here what I was told. After a good hour on the phone explaining exactly what my dog is like the GS Rescue suggested he is a nervous dog who needs help with that. By no way is my dog out of control, just I clearly can't trust anyone else to watch him how I would. I just want to say to anyone out there call the gs rescue as they also come out to your house to help with any issues you may have. Fabulous people.


----------



## kserjeant (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes he is a gem with all the family and my seven grandchildren. I do think it's a uniform thing. I have taken advice from the German Shepherd Rescue who are going to help. I have also approached some personal trainer. I have been advised he is nervous and I expect this is true. If I compare him to my bitch who is so laid back, she only barks when needed but he runs round barking at a bird in the tree, just runs up the garden barking and has barked most of the day at the strong winds! So I am guessing they are correct so hopefully I can work with knowing this and get him help get more relaxed! Thanks for your comments


----------



## kserjeant (Feb 13, 2014)

He went to training as soon as he could, he did puppy training, bronze and silver. I have done everything in my power. He has never done this before. He is four years old and only just done this! So i'm not too sure what I have done wrong as that's what some people on here seem to be saying!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

We don't know what you did wrong either if anything? For "me" bottom line is if my dog is exhibiting a behavior I don't want, I did something wrong my job is to correct it myself by changing what I am doing or...finding someone that can!

You did not come on here and say "my dog bit someone twice and I am going to have him put down if I can't get help!" You asked for help and you found it locally, no problem there.

Oh and technically it was one bite and one attack..for the record!

You stepped up and got your dog help! So congratulations on a job well done! 

And if it helps...I'll say SORRY, if I was a meanie, I got no problem apologizing. 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Id talk with the postman and see if **** meet your dog and give him some great treats like meat. Keep the interaction positive and the dog "should"figure it out. I had my girl meet our mailman as a pup to avoid issues. And to the guy who doesnt want his dog touched- thats weak nerves on the dogs part, it wont eqate to the dog protecting you and likely your dog would cower in fear if it has weak nerves.


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

By no means did I want to come across as negative. I simply said to work with your dog more. I'm glad you're getting help with him. I certainly wish you both the best but always remember theses are powerful dogs that without proper leadership can do damage


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I hope my new pup Ranger bites anyone that comes past my gate. In fact I am going to train him to do so. Having said that...you now know there is no doubt your K-9 will bite someone. If he does...it's not his fault, it's not their fault but totally yours. TAKE PRECAUTIONS !

I've still have had strangers come to my door:


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

volcano said:


> Id talk with the postman and see if **** meet your dog and give him some great treats like meat. Keep the interaction positive and the dog "should"figure it out. I had my girl meet our mailman as a pup to avoid issues. And to the guy who doesnt want his dog touched- thats weak nerves on the dogs part, it wont eqate to the dog protecting you and likely your dog would cower in fear if it has weak nerves.was'nt


Sigh this isn't about me! My guy growled once at company that was as much message as I needed! I worked our butts off to make him safe in public! He's the GSD good will ambassador out here!

Stressing him by having people touch him, until "he" was ready wasn't going to help me accomplish that! No one was allowed to touch him, until "I" felt he was ready!

He learned to view people as being of no consequence. Fine with me he's not a people happy Boxer. 

When I met a GSD guy that insisted on touching him...after months of training, I looked back at my dog...as he stood standing quietly behind me as he had been trained to do, I let the guy pet him, my dog could care less! He had no reaction whatsoever...job done! 

And weak nerves!!!!!!!!!!!! You tell me!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/aggression-good-bad-ugly/399905-what-would-my-dog-do-2.html

If I get another GSD he will be trained the same way, I don't do early socialization and I am very satisfied with my results, thank you very much.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when we're out with our dogs people are going to touch the dog
without permission and sometimes we're not going to see the person
approaching to touch. what's you're dog going to do if he receives the
random touch? you're saying "you like to see someone try and touch
him without your approval"? is he going to bite?

when we're in public with our dogs i don't think they should react
to the random touch. should you be in public with a reactive dog?



Chip18 said:


> Well first he's going to do what he's been trained to do, to a non threat ...nothing!
> 
> >>>>> Second I'd like to see someone try and touch him without my approval? <<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

doggiedad said:


> when we're out with our dogs people are going to touch the dog
> without permission and sometimes we're not going to see the person
> approaching to touch. what's you're dog going to do if he receives the
> random touch? you're saying "you like to see someone try and touch
> ...


Oh first weak nerves and now he's reactive in public?? Pretty sure I said my goal was "SAFE IN PUBLIC" and good will ambassador for the GSD in my area.

Maybe "SAFE IN PUBLIC"means something different in PA don't know never been there?
And yes 15 years and five dogs and "NO ONE" has ever touched any of them without my permission, San Jose CA population 900,00 and Dayton NV population 7,000.

I don't live in New York City.

As I said my GSD was my only dog that I had a no touch policy...while he was in training!

And he's a very good dog because I took my time to understand him and his need for space.

This is going way off the rails..you want to ask me about my dog start a thread, I'll be more than happy to respond.


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

It sounds like hes become protective shepherds are daft as muck with me family children but are very protective of us where us as family are concerned it sounds like you need to not allow strangers to mot only approach because in end postman are strangers but so was the guy delivering at garage he was again protecting jyst because there protective of family don't mean they would hurt your grandchildren if anything cause brought up around them would protect them most gsds under certain circumstances will protect hone family and partners we have our female shepherd now shes more protective than kane not been taught to be protective but this breed is naturally protective especially when hit maturity between 3 and 4 just don't put him in a position he feels gotta protect do don't allow to run loose in garden if postman due if taking him out don't allow strangers to approach especially if busy cause he will feel has protect you or husband more so if loose he may feel when he's on lead that he's on duty and knows basically to ignore strangers but when running loose he's then in guarding mode and really he's doing his job after all this is a guarding breed and genetically naturally protective and have to allow this for this breed it's what they do best it's like kane will allow people to approach romany won't she's really protective every dog is different 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't even read that.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

David Winners said:


> I can't even read that.


I got the gest but yeah.


----------

